# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Ace's dream yoga workbook

## acelegion

This is were I'll be posting my dream yoga progressions, hoping this will give me more control within dreams and more lucid dreams...

----------


## acelegion

*Version 2: Feel an Intense World.
Level 1)* I began this exercise by focusing on my head and neck, working my self down towards my feet. At first I focused on points of contact to the chair and the floor, feeling the pressure this escalated to feeling the heat produced and feeling the heat spread out and fade. Then I worked myself back up but this time started noticed more subtle things such as an itch, my chest brushing against my vest while breathing. Towards the end of this I experienced some tingling sensations in my right arm then at random points a long my body, these were brief but interesting.

----------


## acelegion

Been doing 'Feel an intense world.' every day so far, two days back while doing it I went completely numb... No matter how hard I focused I just couldn't feel anything :/ But that's only happened once so far. 
Also I've started the visualization lesson because I figured there was no overlap? But anyway while I'm in bed I try to focus on the colours but I cannot distinguish them from one an other. I can tell there is something there but cannot say that's blue and that's red... They seem to merge all together in patterns, any help here?

----------


## Sivason

> Been doing 'Feel an intense world.' every day so far, two days back while doing it I went completely numb... No matter how hard I focused I just couldn't feel anything :/ But that's only happened once so far. 
> Also I've started the visualization lesson because I figured there was no overlap? But anyway while I'm in bed I try to focus on the colours but I cannot distinguish them from one an other. I can tell there is something there but cannot say that's blue and that's red... They seem to merge all together in patterns, any help here?



The visualization skill uses a portion of your brain that is undeveloped in most people. That is because they have never used it for much, and are evn told as children to ignore it. It just so happens that the portion of the brain is the same one that creates the visual effects while in a dream state. Harness and train this part of the brain while awake and you will develop uncanny ability to alter the visuals in your LDs.

How? Llike all new things, time and practice. In order for you to gain a new skill your brrain needs weeks to modify the way the neurons are branched andd connected. There is no way to suddenly be able to do this. If  you work on it at least a few nights a week, then after at least 3 weeks you will start making break throughs. It will suddenly come upon you and your ability will just increase, then if you keep at it your brain will slowly remdel to learn the new skill.

----------

